

Will Google's Electric Car Scheme Kill the Road Trip? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46501/will-googles-electric-car-scheme-kill-road-trip-or-make-it-better-ever

======
hugh3
_How do you write rock ballads about a robot chauffeur driving you across the
continent?_

Same way we used to write 'em about trains, I guess.

------
cincinnatus
Gee, I miss those covered wagon trips too.

